# Pumpe defekt?



## Belga (7. August 2016)

Ich habe gerade meine erste Custom-Wasserkühlung zusammengebaut, der dazugehörige Thread findet sich hier: Wakü i7-6700k / MSI GTX 970 (Gehäusewechsel im  Thread)

Ich bin gerade hochoffiziell genervt, weil ich auf ein Problem stoße, das ich so bisher noch nirgends gefunden habe. Ich glaube, dass mein Netzteil (neues BeQuiet! P11 Dark Power Pro 750W) meine Pumpe (Aquacomputer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit PWM-Eingang und Tachosignal | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany) killt.

Was ist bisher passiert?

Ich habe die Wakü nach dem Zusammenbau zunächst an mein altes Netzteil (BeQuiet! P7 Dark Power Pro 550W) angeschlossen und auf Dichtigkeit geprüft. Lief einwandfrei über mehrere Stunden. Dann wollte ich den PC soweit fertigstellen, hab die Pumpe an das interne NT angeschlossen und... nichts. Die Pumpe macht keinen Mucks. Ich habe sie dann testweise an das alte NT gehängt, da lief sie erstmal normal an. Wieder an das interne NT, wieder nichts. Und jetzt lief sie auch nicht mehr am externen NT.

Ich habe dann verschiedene Dinge ausprobiert, u.a. auch den externen Aufbau eines kleinen Kreislaufs (AGB -> Pumpe -> AGB), alles ohne Erfolg. Also habe ich mit mit dem Aquacomputer-Support in Verbindung gesetzt, die meinten, dass ich die Pumpe einsenden solle. Gesagt, getan. Weil ich aber nicht weiß, wie lange die brauchen und nicht so lange auf den PC verzichten wollte, habe ich mir noch einmal die gleiche Pumpe bestellt.

Und jetzt ratet mal, was passiert ist... richtig, genau das gleiche. Kreislauf mit externem NT getestet, läuft. Pumpe an internes NT, läuft nicht. Pumpe wieder an externes NT, läuft kurz (spürt man an den Vibrationen), Ende.

Hat jemand von euch, an was das liegen kann? Das NT scheint grundsätzlich in Ordnung zu sein, der PC läuft ansonsten problemlos (ich konnte auch bei stehender Pumpe problemlos in Windows booten). Die Pumpe hängt an einem Kabel mit drei Molex-Steckern. Neben der Pumpe hängen am Kabel noch ein Aquaero 5 LT und eine LED.

Ist es (zumindest theoretisch) möglich, dass sich die Pumpe und das Netzteil aus irgendeinem Grund nicht vertragen?


----------



## Pelle0095 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*

Moin hast du mal die Spannung an dem Molex Stecker gemessen?
Die D5 zieht doch um die 30Watt?


Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpatteL (7. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*

Auch wenn es blöd ist, würde ich in dem Fall jetzt erst mal auf eine Aussage von Aqaucomputer warten, die können da an Hand der Pumpe, die du eingeschickt hast, am besten sagen, was da schief gelaufen ist.  

Die Pumpe läuft ja grundsätzlich mit 8-24V, also auch wenn dein NT nicht genau 12V liefert, ist es der Pumpe egal. Da hättest du aber sicher auch andere Probleme, wenn das der Fall wäre.


----------



## Belga (7. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Moin hast du mal die Spannung an dem Molex Stecker gemessen?
> Die D5 zieht doch um die 30Watt?


Nein, habe ich mangels Messgerät nicht. Außerdem bin ich in solchen Dingen kompletter Laie... vielleicht kannst Du mir kurz erklären, was ich aus der Messung ableiten könnte hinsichtlich des Grundes.

@SpatteL:
Jepp, das ist jetzt gerade auch mein Plan. Ich werd morgen nochmal mit Aquacomputer Kontakt aufnehmen und denen sagen, dass das jetzt zum zweiten Mal quasi identisch passiert ist. Normalerweise sind die BeQuiet-Netzteile aber auch sehr gut was die Einhaltung der ATX-Vorgaben angeht.


----------



## Pelle0095 (7. August 2016)

Ist der dreifach Molex Stecker vom NT oder ein günstiger Adapter. An dem NT schon einen anderen Molexanschluß probiert.
Ist halt nur ne Idee.

Sonst wie SpattL schon sagt auf den Hersteller warten.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk

Hast du den PWM Stecker an Mainboard angeschlossen oder am Aquero?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (8. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*

Ist die Pumpe trocken gelaufen beim Einbau??


----------



## Belga (9. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*

Ah, Forum funktioniert wieder... dann kann ich ja auch mal antworten:

1.) Es ist der Dreifach-Molexstecker vom NT. Ich habe auch schon einen Einzelstecker des NT sowie einen anderen Anschluss am NT probiert. Dazu auch wie gesagt das alte externe NT, an dem die Pumpe bis dahin problemlos lief.
2.) Der PWM-Stecker der Pumpe hängt am Aquaero. Das bringt mich allerdings auf den Gedanken, ob da vielleicht irgendwas nicht in Ordnung sein könnte... ich habe den PWM-Stecker erst angeschlossen, als ich die Pumpe mit dem internen NT verbunden habe. Aber eigentlich dürfte das Aquaero doch nicht dafür sorgen, dass die Pumpe nicht mehr will, oder? Ich werde dennoch mal testen, ob es einen Unterschied macht, ob der PWM-Stecker angeschlossen ist oder nicht. Ich komme aber erst am Donnerstag dazu.
3.) Nein, die Pumpe ist definitiv nicht trocken gelaufen. Wie beschrieben, der Kreislauf funktionierte im Rahmen der Dichtigkeitsüberprüfung stundenlang einwandfrei.


----------



## Nachty (9. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*

Die Pumpe braucht ein PWM Signal sonst läuft die nicht oder nur sehr langsam, nur am Molex Stecker bringt nix!


----------



## Belga (9. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*

Dann verstehe ich aber nicht, warum sie beim Testen des Kreislaufs die ganze Zeit lief, ohne dass der PWM-Stecker irgendwo angeschlossen war...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*



Nachty schrieb:


> Die Pumpe braucht ein PWM Signal sonst läuft die nicht oder nur sehr langsam, nur am Molex Stecker bringt nix!


12V sind 12V, das werden auch mit PWM-Signal nicht mehr


----------



## Nachty (9. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*

Von Volt hab nichts  gesagt die D5 Pumpe per PWM braucht das PWM Signal um an zulaufen

Hier ein Video ab Minute 9. mal reinschauen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=djqEM74rA_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Belga (10. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*



Nachty schrieb:


> Von Volt hab nichts  gesagt die D5 Pumpe per PWM braucht das PWM Signal um an zulaufen


Hm, die Aussage im Video ist ziemlich eindeutig, ich wiederhole aber dennoch nochmal meine Frage: Warum lief die Pumpe dann beim Testen mit dem externen Netzteil anstandslos, *ohne* dass das PWM-Kabel irgendwo angeschlossen war?

Ich werde das morgen Abend, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin, mal testen. Wenn das tatsächlich daran lag, beiß ich in den Tisch...


----------



## Pelle0095 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*



Belga schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole nochmal meine Frage: Warum lief die Pumpe dann beim Testen mit dem externen Netzteil anstandslos, *ohne* dass das PWM-Kabel irgendwo angeschlossen war?



Moin
In der Beschreibung von der Pumpe steht ganz unten, das sie auch ohne PWM laufen kann.

Der Anschluss 4 am Aquero ist der PWM Ausgang, der muss aber erst in der Software als PWM Ausgang eingestellt werden.
Das hast ja bestimmt noch nicht gemacht, da der Rechner noch nicht lief.
PWM Stecker abziehen und testen.


----------



## JPio (10. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*

@Belga

.... dann aber bitte mit Bild     ) 

MfG


----------



## Belga (11. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*

Ok, die alte Computerweisheit, dass 90% aller Fehler vor dem Bildschirm zu finden sind, hat sich mal wieder bestätigt... 

PWM-Stecker abgezogen, Pumpe läuft. Thema durch.  

Danke für eure Hilfe und die richtigen Tipps.


----------



## the_leon (11. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*

Die D5  mit PWM laufen ohne angesteckten  PWM Stecker automatisch mit 20% PWM (verstehe das wer wolle )

@Belga, vielleicht ist das PWM Signal am Aquaero auf 0 gestellt


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*

Dann ist ja gut

Ich bin gespannt aufs Ergebnis


----------



## Nachty (11. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*

schaun wa mal


----------



## Belga (11. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*

So schauts gerade aus...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kabelführung auf der Rückseite ist gerade noch reichlich chaotisch, das wird demnächst noch geordnet. Im Moment kämpfe ich gerade noch mit der Aquasuite...


----------



## Nachty (11. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*

Der untere Radi, an die Entlüftungsschraube wird nichts angeschlossen so wird das Wasser nicht gekühlt weil es nicht ganz durch den Radi fließt!


----------



## chischko (11. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*



Nachty schrieb:


> Der untere Radi, an die Entlüftungsschraube wird nichts angeschlossen so wird das Wasser nicht gekühlt weil es nicht ganz durch den Radi fließt!



Wollt auch gerade schreiben... das sieht ungewohnt aus, jetzt ist mir auch klar warum! 
Der auf dem Foto rechte Anschluss gehört nach links verlegt an den Anschlussterminal sonst verschenkst Du ordentlich Kühlleistung.


----------



## Belga (11. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*

Ok... ursprünglich hatte ich es auch so, aber die Schlauchführung gefiel mir anders besser. Dann bau ich am Samstag mal wieder um.


----------



## chischko (11. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*

Der gute alte Konflikt "Optik vs. Funktion"


----------



## Belga (11. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*

Jepp, ich wollte möglichst wenig "Kreuzungen" in der Schlauchführung. Klappt wohl dann doch nicht wie gedacht.


----------



## chischko (11. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*

Hmm anderer Vorschlag: Grün neu, blau weg. Hoffe das geht halt wegen Fließrichtung etc. Grün halte dann nach hinten durch wegführen und alles "unsichtbar" hinten machen... So hättest Du keine sichtbaren überkeuzenden Schläuche
Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Belga (12. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*

Ja, sowas hatte ich auch mal in der Planung. Die Kreuzung haste dann halt an der CPU, weil der Schlauch, der jetzt gerade von der CPU in den Radiator geht, in die Mitte müsste (Eingang wegen Düse) und dann vom CPU-Ausgang in die Graka.


----------



## chischko (12. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*

CPU Kühler um 180° drehen? --> Keine Kreuzung mehr. Sollte techn. doch möglich sein, oder?


----------



## Belga (12. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*

Ja, das könnte funktionieren. Der Vorschlag klingt ganz gut, ich muss aber mal noch schauen, wo ich dann den Durchflusssensor einbaue. Der sitzt im Moment nämlich gerade direkt hinter der Pumpe und ist an der Rückwand der Blende rechts befestigt. Ich muss mal schauen, ob ich ihn noch auf der Rückseite neben die Öffnung bringe, wo Du den Schlauch vom unteren Radi zur Pumpe eingezeichnet hast. Da ich den Sensor bzw. das abgehende Kabel optisch nicht sonderlich schön finde, wollte ich den eigentlich versteckt platzieren.


----------



## Belga (17. August 2016)

*AW: Netzteil killt Pumpe?*

So, wieder umgebaut...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neues Problem: nach dem Umbau meldet der Durchflusssensor quasi keinen Durchfluss mehr. Vorher konnte ich die Pumpe problemlos so drosseln, dass ich auf ca. 70 l/h kam. Jetzt liegt der Durchfluss bei max. Pumpendrehzahl zwischen 35 und 40 l/h. Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen kann? Geknickt sind die Schläuche jedenfalls nirgends...


----------



## Pelle0095 (17. August 2016)

Moin
In der Beschreibung steht, das der Sensor auf 169 Impulse kalibriert werden muss.?
Luft im Sensor?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (17. August 2016)

Wie ist die Fließrichtung des Wassers im System? 
Augenscheinlich würde ich sagen AGB-Pumpe--Durchflusssensor-Radi-Radi-CPU-GPU-AGB. Ist das korrekt? 
Alles richtig verschlaucht? Input und Output überall bedacht?
Luft im Kreislauf?


----------



## Belga (18. August 2016)

@Pelle:
An Luft im Sensor hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber ich hab das Gehäuse so oft in alle möglichen Richtungen gekippt, dass da eigentlich nix größeres mehr drin sein dürfte. Das mit der Kalibrierung schaue ich mir heute Abend mal an. Eigentlich sollte der Sensor ab Werk so eingestellt sein und ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern, da beim ersten Aufbau was gemacht zu haben. Aber ich prüfe das auf jeden Fall nochmal.

@chischko:
Fließrichtung ist wie von Dir beschrieben. Richtig verschlaucht sollte eigentlich alles sein, alle Komponenten sind angeschlossen, ich sehe nirgends einen Knick und alles ist dicht. In- und Output an Pumpe und CPU sind definitiv korrekt, bei den anderen Komponenten sollte es egal sein (hab gerade sicherheitshalber nochmal bzgl. des GPU-Kühlblocks im Handbuch nachgesehen). Wie oben gesagt, habe ich das Gehäuse etliche male in alle Richtungen gekippt, große Blasen sollten eigentlich nicht mehr vorhanden sein. Eine "mittelgroße" habe ich noch am oberen Rand des CPU-Kühlers und etliche winzige befinden sich am Schlauchrand zwischen Grafikkarte und AGB.


----------



## Belga (18. August 2016)

Die Kalibrierung ist korrekt, daran lag es also schonmal nicht.


----------



## Belga (19. August 2016)

Neuer Sachstand: Ich denke mittlerweile, dass es doch was mit der Verschlauchung und evtl. noch vorhandenen Luftblasen zu tun haben könnte. Nachdem der Kreislauf gestern nochmal ein paar Stunden Probe lief, habe ich mittlerweile einen ziemlich konstanten Durchfluss von ca. 50 l/h bei maximaler Pumpendrehzahl. Das ist zwar immer noch gerade mal die Hälfte im Vergleich zu meinem ersten Aufbau, aber zumindest etwas besser. 

Warum ich zusätzlich noch die Verschlauchung im Verdacht habe, liegt daran: Wenn ich das Gehäuse aber um ca. 30° nach rechts kippe, steigt der Durchfluss sofort auf ca. 60 l/h an. Steht das Gehäuse dann wieder eben, geht der Durchfluss wieder auf den ursprünglichen Wert zurück.

Wenn ich mir jetzt ansehe, was sich zum ersten Aufbau verändert hat, finde ich drei Dinge:
1.) Die Fließrichtung hat sich umgedreht. Ursprünglich war die "Hauptrichtung" nach oben, sprich AGB -> GPU -> CPU -> Radi -> Radi -> AGB. Jetzt ist sie umgekehrt, also AGB -> Radi -> Radi -> CPU -> GPU -> AGB
2.) Das Wasser legt jetzt einen längeren Weg durch den unteren Radiator zurück.
3.) Ich habe noch einen Alphacool HF Anschlussterminal TEE T-Stuck Rund G1/4 - Chrome | Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany mit einem Ablasshahn zwischen Pumpenausgang und Durchflusssensor gesetzt.

Können diese Änderungen mitverantwortlich für die deutlich geringere Fließgeschwindigkeit sein?


----------



## chischko (20. August 2016)

Die Integration der TEE T Stücks sollte keinen EInfluss haben 
Radiatoren haben wenig Einfluss auf den Durchfluss. Viele eher enge Kühler etc. 

Ich habe immer noch eher Luft und/oder unkorrekte Verschlauchung im Kopf. Deine Radis kenn ich nicht. Hast Du überall nochmal überprüft ob es ein "In" und "out" gibt und das richtig angeschlossen ist?


----------



## Belga (20. August 2016)

Luft ist definitiv ein Grund, bin mittlerweile mit viel Schütteln und Rütteln bei ca. 60 l/h angekommen. Da ist sicher noch was drin. Der untere Radiator ist der hier: Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 280mm Radiator | Radiatoren Aktiv | Radiatoren | Shop | Alphacool

Oben ist der gleiche Radiator in 420mm drin. Bis auf Pumpe und CPU-Kühler habe ich nirgends einen dedizierten Ein- und Ausgang gefunden. Bei den beiden ist der Anschluß aber definitiv richtig, wurde mehrfach gecheckt.


----------

